# Fichiers préférences / QuickTime et Safari



## bauer (17 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous

PPC G5 , Système 10.5.1, Safari 3.04 et QuickTime 7.4

Dans ~/Bibliothèque>Préférences , il y a :

"com.apple.QuickTime Player.plist"
"com.apple.quicktime.plugin.preferences.plist"

Ces fichiers (ou un des deux) permettent l'affichage(Téléchargement) de séquences vidéos sur le bureau et non pas dans la page du navigateur Safari.

Je me trouve obligé plus souvent de remplacer ces deux fichiers par d'autres du même nom situés dans une bibliothèque d'une autre partition.

Comme je traîne avec ce problème depuis des mois, j'ai fini par les sauvegarder dans un dossier où je vais les chercher quand j'ai besoin.

PS: des fois cela arrive après maintenance et réparations, des fois sans raison *apparente*.
Une solution ou propositions ? Merci d'avance


----------



## bauer (2 Février 2008)

Salut
Quelqu'un peut -il me donner un coup de pouce pour régler ce problème?
Ou bien je n'ai posté au bon Forum?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

On veut bien
mais si tu expliquais la raison de ces manips?
Qu'est ce qui se passe qui t'oblige à faire ca?


----------



## bauer (2 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> On veut bien
> mais si tu expliquais la raison de ces manips?
> Qu'est ce qui se passe qui t'oblige à faire ca?





bauer a dit:


> PS: des fois cela arrive après maintenance et réparations, des fois sans raison *apparente*.
> Une solution ou propositions ? Merci d'avance


Bonjour
Les préférences réglées, de téléchargement ne sont plus prises en compte.
Les séquences vidéo basculent de l'affichage sur le bureau à celui sur le navigateur.
Après ça je suis obligé de les remplacer par les deux fichiers qui sont mis de côté pour ces occasions désagréables et pour retrouver l'affichage souhaité c'est à dire sur le bureau.
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

ok 
donc en gros annulation de tes choix de comportement Safari
( qui reprend la main pour priviligier le " visio en ligne")

questions
Et sur d'autres sessions c'est pareil ou que celle là?

tous les formats ?
ou que  certains ?
( en ce cas lesquels?)


----------



## bauer (2 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ok
> donc en gros annulation de tes choix de comportement Safari
> ( qui reprend la main pour priviligier le " visio en ligne")


Exact


pascalformac a dit:


> questions
> Et sur d'autres sessions c'est pareil ou que celle là?


Mes bibliothèques sur les deux sessions sont les mêmes. Et cela se reproduit identique comme  sur la session principale.


pascalformac a dit:


> tous les formats ?
> ou que  certains ?( en ce cas lesquels?)


Tous formats.
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

hmmm
donc ca sent le souci global
( propre à leopard et /ou Safari  ou pas c'est à voir)

j'imagine que t'as perian et flip4mac et le flashplayer à jour?
(gaffe à un détail : il y a semble t-il des soucis avec le ou les  derniers flashplayer chez certains)

truc bête
tu répares les autorisations quand tu fais une mise à jour Apple?
tu devrais

( t'auras le bug SUID mais à faire)


----------



## bauer (2 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> hmmm
> donc ca sent le souci global
> ( propre à leopard et /ou Safari  ou pas c'est à voir)


Soucis depuis les versions d' OS  antérieures.



pascalformac a dit:


> j'imagine que t'as perian et flip4mac et le flashplayer à jour?
> (gaffe à un détail : il y a semble t-il des soucis avec le ou les  derniers flashplayer chez certains)


A jour.


pascalformac a dit:


> truc bête
> tu répares les autorisations quand tu fais une mise à jour Apple?tu devrais


Maintenant oui, depuis les nombreux conseils entre autres et l'aide proposés par  "Xanadu" que je remercie au passage.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

depus les versions anterieures?
ca remonte jusqu'ou?
OS 9?
( je plaisante)

t'avais déjà ce souci sur d'autres OS?

Alors là  vu la rareté 
c'est peut etre un élement ou choix  à toi qui fout la zone
( debug? petits plugs? des modifs de prerences Pane? et autres costumisations divers?)


----------



## xanadu (2 Février 2008)

Bonjour Pascal, Bonjour "bauer"
Pascal s'occupe déjà bien du sujet.
Donc je dirais que peut-être ces deux fameux fichiers dont tu parles sont "fatigués" depuis le temps que tu les "copier-coller". Certes il y a une raison à ce dysfonctionnement .

As-tu posé la question et dire que dois-je *RE*faire pour que cette configuration souhaitée et propre puisse me donner l'affichage hors navigateur ?
A suivre...et bon appétit à vous deux si ce n'est pas encore fait.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

Ah ca c'est une bonne approche 
( je parle de la bouffe , hein...  )

 le plan '" fichiers fatigués" est une possibilité mais je reste sceptique
A chaque nouvel OS y en a des neufs
et c'est le même souci sur une autre session

mais perso effectivement je tenterai quand même

je glisserai ces 2 fichiers ailleurs et redemarrage de mac 
( ce sont des fichiers de session , ils se recréeront)

j'ai faim moi
( xanadu t'aurais pas du en parler  )


----------



## bauer (2 Février 2008)

xanadu a dit:


> As-tu posé la question et dire que dois-je *RE*faire pour que cette configuration souhaitée et propre puisse me donner l'affichage hors navigateur ?
> A suivre...et bon appétit à vous deux si ce n'est pas encore fait.


Justement comment refaire(commencer à zéro) pour avoir ces préférences, et oublier ces deux fichiers sauvegardé une fois pour toute.


pascalformac a dit:


> depus les versions anterieures?
> ca remonte jusqu'ou? t'avais déjà ce souci sur d'autres OS?


Depuis panther.
Je n'ai jamais été doué pour configurer ces preferences, donc je procedais toujours de la meme maniere: les copier coller dans le dossier correspondant.


----------



## xanadu (2 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> le plan '" fichiers fatigués" est une possibilité mais je reste sceptique
> A chaque nouvel OS y en a des neufs
> et c'est le même souci sur une autre session



Il copie  toujours les mêmes fichiers donc anciens


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

oulàààà
vivi , je vois

et entre OS en plus !
ben c'est ppas du tout etonnant que ca meurdouille !

tu mets un carburateur de 2 CV dans un moteur de Porsche !


bon ben bauer
faudra faire un effort
glisse ces  fichieers hors de leurs places
et relances
et tu auras l'occasion de partir à neuf


----------



## bauer (2 Février 2008)

Alors je vais commencer par virer les deux fichiers du dossier pref.
Je quitte Safari. Je cherche un site où il y a une vidéo à télécharger.
Je teste.
Et au niveau de la configuration QT dans pref.System et Safari dans pref. Je fais quoi?

EDIT:

C'est fait. 
Dans le dossier bibliotheque>pref. il y a un des deux fichiers:
"com.apple.quicktime.plugin.preferences.plist" 
qui vient de se créer, et l'affichage de la vidéo QT se fait dans le navigateur Safari.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

c'est normal c'est le reglage par defaut
c'est à toi de personnaliser

ps de maniere globale
on ne transfere jamais des plists d'un OS à l'autre
Ce sont des fichiers de fonctionnement lié à cet OS là


----------



## bauer (2 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est à toi de personnaliser


Oui mais que dois-je faire ?Sachant ce que je veux c'est juste la configuration necessaire pour avoir cet affichage.
Tu veux s'il te plait m'aider  à configurer soit QT soit Safari. Puisque c'est à ce niveau la que je dois regarder.



pascalformac a dit:


> ps de maniere globale
> on ne transfere jamais des plists d'un OS à l'autre
> Ce sont des fichiers de fonctionnement lié à cet OS là


  c'est noté chef.


----------



## xanadu (2 Février 2008)

Donc si j'ai bien compris c'est le deuxième fichier : 
"com.apple.QuickTime Player.plist" qui te manque et qu'il faut voir comment il se crée et suite à quelle configuration?

Je ne suis pas bien placé pour répondre à cette question.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Février 2008)

Accessoirement, quand je ne veux pas qu'un fichier s'affiche dans une fenêtre Safari mais soit directement téléchargé, je fais un click-droit (ctrl+click) sur le lien et choisi "Télécharger le fichier lié".

Mais bon, pourquoi faire simple...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

dans le genre 
personnellement je suis ravi de ne PAS devoir  télecharger sur le DD  ce que je veux voir 
et de télécharger que ce que je vais garder
M'enfin chacun ses gouts


----------



## bauer (2 Février 2008)

xanadu a dit:


> Donc si j'ai bien compris c'est le deuxième fichier :
> "com.apple.QuickTime Player.plist" qui te manque et qu'il faut voir comment il se crée et suite à quelle configuration?
> Je ne suis pas bien placé pour répondre à cette question.



Bonsoir à tous
Effectivement la question est bien ciblée up: Xanadu) et la réponse me suffira si quelqu'un peut me dire comment je peux avoir ce fichier préférence dans ma bibliothèque.?
Un grand MERCI encore à vous tous


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2008)

Mais quelle prise de tête pour rien
je sais pas si tu as fait gaffe au nom du fichier

ce fichier est forcement crée après une quelconque utilisation de QuickTime Player sur la session

faudrait quee tu potasses la question "plist"

Rapido car c'est sur plein de sites

les plists sont des fichiers de fonctionnement 
il y en a de 2 sortes
Qui concernent tout l'OS ( ceux là  sont à la racine )
-Qui concernent la session ( ceux là  sont dans la session)

Et  ces plist  se créent  à la premiere utilisation de la fonction qu'ils gèrent (quand ils n'existent pas avant) , et se modifient en cours de route
(Et se remplacent en cas de pépin, car une corruption de ces fichiers est souvent une des causes du dit pépin)


----------

